# Sharks are in



## OUTCAST (Apr 18, 2013)

Today was the kick off. Blacktips, Finetooth and this Sand Tiger.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 18, 2013)

Good job on some great photos.  Thx for posting.


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 18, 2013)

what a set of chompers! great pics..


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 18, 2013)

shew, those teeth are something else...


----------



## Shug (Apr 18, 2013)

Outcast,
Man I dig your shark pics.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 18, 2013)

You ever caught a great white outcast?   At first I thought that sand tiger was a GW.   Great pics man...


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great pics! Looks like it was a blast.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 18, 2013)

Any tiger sharks yet? I loved those pics from last year. By the way, how close to shore are the pics this year?


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 19, 2013)

bhdawgs said:


> You ever caught a great white outcast?   At first I thought that sand tiger was a GW.   Great pics man...



I've never seen one, but I hooked something last year that was absolutely insane. Spooled me before I could even start the engines to chase. Usually the tigers over 1,000lbs get about half the spool out before I start going after it. That one last year was a whole different animal from anything I've ever hooked.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 19, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> Any tiger sharks yet? I loved those pics from last year. By the way, how close to shore are the pics this year?



Thanks Todd! 
No tigers yet, but they have to be here any second. Already had about 12 last season at this time. That cold March slowed up the cycle a little.

I dont want to publicize my shark hole, but its close. I think its freaked out a lot of my customers. Less than 2 miles off the beach.


----------



## vonnick52 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sand tigers are cool fish.  I caught one about 8 ft back when I worked on charter boats for a living.  

Most people don't realize that 90% of sharks live within miles of the beach.  Not a lot of bluewater shark species out there.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 19, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> Thanks Todd!
> No tigers yet, but they have to be here any second. Already had about 12 last season at this time. That cold March slowed up the cycle a little.
> 
> I dont want to publicize my shark hole, but its close. I think its freaked out a lot of my customers. Less than 2 miles off the beach.



Yeah, those pics of the tigers with the beach in the background certainly got my attention. No more swimming out to the sandbar for me! Can't wait to see what you catch this year.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep, that'll get ya fired up messing with them. great pics.


----------



## austin34 (May 7, 2013)

Great display of shark fishing. As the shark catching the toughest job but it provides great
 enjoyment and happiness after catching them.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 12, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> I dont want to publicize my shark hole, but its close.



   

LOL can't blame you because I would be making a trip up there to steal it.  

You really do a great Job on them Monster Sharks!


----------



## flatsmaster (May 12, 2013)

outcast those are awesome pics ... he must be happy bc hes smiling real big !!!!!!


----------



## OUTCAST (May 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, greatly appreciate the kind words.


----------

